

The Great U-Turn - garply
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124424701106590613.html

======
apsec112
The Onion predicted this three years ago. No, seriously:

<http://www.theonion.com/content/node/47978>

I wonder how many of "satirical" articles actually wind up describing the
future; it would be fairly easy to do a study on, say, articles published in
1999 and see how many of them have since become accurate.

------
garply
With regards to the current recession hitting the developed and developing
worlds differently, I was looking at this graph a while back:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2007-2009_World_Financial_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2007-2009_World_Financial_Crisis.svg)
and I'm still trying to decide how to interpret it. Does it mean that the US
was the epicenter of the blast and the shock waves just haven't hit the
economies that are less tied in yet? Or is it indicative of the world's wealth
moving towards equilibrium (the Western world decelerating while the
developing world accelerates)?

